# Rim tape or other options



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

On a bike trip to Cincinnati I blew out my third tube due to Rox rim tape. I haven't found anything close to the weight (6g for the pair) but I can't justify using Rox again especialy with races and safety on the line. Are ther any other light alternatives for Rox be it tape or plugs and where would I find such products in the US? Thanks.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

So far I've had good luck with veloplugs, made by Velocity. They claim 10grams per 64 of em.

Seem like a good idea. http://velocityusa.com/accessories.php


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, I weighed the Velox tape actually used on one set of wheels, and the total weight was 14g per wheel. 

If you're in the midst of a weight weenie project, then you might consider Veloplugs. Keep in mind, though, they only work in spoke holes of a certain size. If the holes are too big, you're hosed, and if they're a bit smallish, then you gots to spend some time trimmin' the plugs down to size.

On my favorite and most used set of wheels, I use no rim tape.....but then that set of wheels is a set of CF tubular wheels. On my clinchers, I use Velox. It's just so much better, IMHO, than the other rim tapes, that it's worth using despite the weight.

FWIW, I do, however, only use glass fiber packing tape to bind my victims. And some people have used the same tape w/ success as a rim tape.


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

good 3m electrical tape works well. make 2 passes. or cut short strips to cover the holes. lighter than anything else and cheap.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I have put Michelin poly rim strips three years ago and they're lighter than Velox rim tape. Plus, Velox rim tape has to reapplied within two years. The problem with 3M electrical tape is that it's very sticky and stretches out after pressure (such as a road tube) is present. I have found that skinny packing tape (with fiberglass strands visible) works better, but it's a lot more sticky than 3M electrical tape.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Electrical tape will never last. It'll stretch out in the spoke holes in no time.

I used to use fibreglass strapping tape. Then I resurrected a set of 12 year old wheels I'd used tape on. It took an hour per wheel to get all the tape and all the residue off.

From now on I'll use good rim strips. The Velox is good but heavy. Ditto PerfBar's clone. Ritchey plastic, the woven blue stuff, is great but I can't find it anywhere. Cheap plastic rim strips from NashFormance eventually bulge into the spoke holes and start causing flats. Rox ultralight seems to be working well, and it's light.


----------



## glia (Jun 29, 2003)

Nothinge beats Conti Rim tape. Its about 6-8g. I had it on several wheels for many years now. Here's a link
http://biketiresdirect.com/productdetail.asp?p=CORIM&gclid=CK-6uqyAu4cCFRmRFQodFEawLw


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

ChuckUni said:


> So far I've had good luck with veloplugs, made by Velocity. They claim 10grams per 64 of em.
> 
> Seem like a good idea. http://velocityusa.com/accessories.php


+1
I have been using these plugs for about 800 miles and haven't had any problems. One advantage since they don't take up as much room on the rim as tape the tires mount more easily.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Veloplug and Ritchey Snap On user*

I've got about 10K miles on the same Ritchey Snap-Ons over the course of two sets of wheels (yes you can re-use it) with zero issues. No weights on the stuff but I believe it comes in around 8-9 grams/rim.

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/web/Rit...ssories/rimstrips/AccessRimStrips_SnapOn.html

Recently I got set of Easton (Velomax) Circuits and have been successful using Veloplugs for about 1200 miles.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

If you're actually a weight weenie then just get wheels that don't take it -- either carbon tubulars, or some newer Mavic / Campy / Fulcrums or something!


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

ericm979 said:


> Electrical tape will never last. It'll stretch out in the spoke holes in no time.


Then explain why I have been using electrical tape for 20 years now without a single puncture from the spokes/spoke holes? It does stretch a little in the holes but it does not break. All you need the rim strip to do is to keep the sharp things on the rim from contacting your tube. Since the electrical tape stays in place and doesn't break, it does a great job of doing just that. FWIW, I change it out when I install new tires but it's easy to remove and doesn't leave all the residue and junk like fiberglass packing tape. Once that stuff dries out it's rediculous to remove. 

I go around the rime more than once too. I have no idea how much two layers of electrical tape weigh, but it can't be much. I will be installing new tires in the spring so I'll take off the old tape and weigh it just out of curiosity.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

do veloplugs work on campy rims? specificaly ventos? seems like a great idea given the close pairing of three spokes and all this empty space in between ! using rim tape seems like a waste...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

wankski said:


> do veloplugs work on campy rims? specificaly ventos? seems like a great idea given the close pairing of three spokes and all this empty space in between ! using rim tape seems like a waste...


They didn't on my Eurus wheelset. The plugs were not large enough.

Coming from a total weight weenie I use Velox. Flats suck and while it's not the lightest, I've just had too many bad experiences with light rim tapes and flats. Now light weight tubes and tires is another story!


----------

